
"Google is freaking because a lot of folks are vesting soon and these greedy, restless bastards..." - jkopelman
http://fakesteve.blogspot.com/2007/10/real-reason-google-hates-facebook.html
======
zach
How can it be avoided? The gold rush is quite unlike the golden age. The pace
of creation is geometric, while the pace of improvement is linear. Creators
and maintainers have different motivations. And so on.

